

Ask HN: Why MariaDB and not Percona - devb0x

I see on readwrite that Google is moving from mySQL to MariaDB. Now I know that Percona exists and has some good tooling.<p>why MariaDB and not Percona?
======
devb0x
I actually just read a slide about why. Because Percona is still downstream of
Oracle

[https://conf-slac.stanford.edu/sites/conf-
slac.stanford.edu....](https://conf-slac.stanford.edu/sites/conf-
slac.stanford.edu.xldb-2013/files/JCole_10.35_The%20MySQL%20Ecosystem%20at%20Scale%2016x9.pdf)

I love answering my own questions.

------
memracom
I expect it is something to do with the fact that Percona targets small and
mid-size companies who want a complete package with support but have no
interest in doing their own MySQL development. But MariaDB is more open and
hacker friendly. This is good for Google because they like to adapt tools to
their own environment and MariaDB is more like a box of db tools in evolution.

------
angularly
Because the people behind MariaDB are the original mysql devs.

~~~
seiji
...and they did so spectacularly the first time around?

